# Sammy, my best friend



## MTTS88

I'm gonna miss you little guy. 

Sammy was my 12 year old seal mitted ragdoll male. He was a sweet tempered and affectionate cat. I didn't see him like a cat most days though, I saw him as a friend. He was my partner in crime, laying around the house watching movies and playing games. Every morning I cherished feeding him and giving him fresh water. His gentle nature was only one part of it but his overall demeanor was innocent. 

He had beautiful eyes and lovely fur, sometimes a little ratty looking but I found it cute and only added to his character. He always used his head to push into my stomach or chest and nestled onto me any chance he got. Often being limp, as their breed does, and just kind of spilling off me, lazily. He barely ever made a meow, but would silently meow at me all the time. I loved him like a child and spent as much time as I could at home with him. 

When mowing the lawn he'd trail in tow behind me smelling all the chopped grass and all in all enjoying himself. 

His nick names were massive and varied: Sam Sam, lil' Mr., Samuel L. Ratson, Bubbers, Bub Bub, Puffer, Fluff n' Stuff, Sampson, Salmon, Sam cat/rat, Puff Master, etc. Endless names and he was obediant as a cat could be. Came to his name any time he was called and almost always did as good a job at cat behavior as one could ask. 

I loved him immensely and will never forget or forgive myself fully for his death. At the time I originally got the cat it was before I took much interest in researching them. We received Sammy as a adoption from a friend. She was leaving the states to go home to Poland and would not be able to bring him. prior to this he had lived with an older woman, presumably most of his life. He was roughly 8 when we received him. I didn't want another cat at the time but my wife desperately wanted him, so we took him in. 

His behavior I assumed was a result of his declawing (no idea why anyone would do this, but someone prior to us declawed him (front AND back). So his need to follow you from room to room and constant grappling and hugging onto you seemed a fearful necessity, although he never seemed scared but loved being on people. 

Due to his nature I slowly let him outside and he loved it. I mean that cat LOVED his outdoor strolls. Our younger cat, Sasha, was his guardian and often they spent time wandering around the yard, our driveway and generally just doing cat shenanigans. Unfortunately due to my lack of understanding this would eventually lead to his death. 

Just this last Monday, I was ill and needed to come home from work. I came home early and lay down. To help me, my wife asked if I wanted to get food I could easily swallow and we decided to go to the store. She had just returned from 9 months of teaching conversational English in China. 

She had only been home 2 days. We went to the car, got in and started backing up the driveway. I felt her go over something and knew instantly what it was. Sure enough Sammy ran into the garage terrified and howling in pain. I said it too "OMG, you just ran over Sammy." She hysterically burst in screaming saying "no" over and over and I rushed in and scooped him up. He had ran in so I thought maybe we hit something non-vital and rushed him to the car. We have a vet less than a mile from home and sped there, didn't once obey the speed limit, just got him there. We rushed him in and they took him to a room to be worked on. After 10mins, the vet came back to us and gave us the unfortunate news. Sammy had passed away while they had attempted to stabilize him. They put him on oxygen, gave him an adrenaline shot and he even performed CPR. However our sweet cat didn't make it. Said that his chest had been crushed too badly.

We sobbed and spent the better part of the day crying. I've cried every single day, I am as I write this at my work cubicle. He was such an integrated part of my life and his daily greeting and time with me is something I cherished. 

This is lengthy and I appreciate anyone who read it. 

Sammy you are missed with every ounce of my soul and I have spent far more time agonizing over your passing than any person or animal. You were truly loved and I apologize for my recklessness. You trusted me with your life and I took that for granted. 

I love you lil' guy.


----------



## MTTS88




----------



## cat face

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sammy.
From what I read there is no doubt he knew that you loved him!
Please take care of yourself. 

Bye for now Sammy, run free at the bridge little buddy.


----------



## NOLAKitties

I'm so sorry for your loss.. *hugs*


----------



## NebraskaCat

So sorry for your loss. That is so sad. Cherish your memories of him, hug your wife, and always know that this is a place where people understand the pain and emptiness of losing a feline best friend.


----------



## Lucas718

I always hate to see new threads created in this section of the forum. What a heartbreaking story. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MTTS88

Thank all of you for the kind words. I never thought I'd mourn an animal like this but here I am. I've had TONS of pets, however Sammy was a family member in the deepest sense.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG, its times like this, that I am so glad I work alone...I don't have to explain to anyone why I'm crying..I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy, I know he'll leave BIG
Pawprints on your hearts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MTTS88

It's rather embarrassing as well heh. I'm 6'1 182lbs and crying about a cat. Something I promise very very few men will understand. I was always "in tune" with my cats. They've always gravitated towards me. My wife affectionately calls me the "puss-whisperer" although I feel uncomfortable with that title for a few reasons.

I'll have a beer tonight thinking of you buddy Sam-Sam! I'll hit the gym tomorrow and give you and extra set of squats!


----------



## Fran

Just a note to say I am so sorry for the loss of your dear soul-kitty Sammy. I am sure he forgives you both - and loves you just as much as you love him. Take care of yourselves, and Sasha who I am sure is missing her friend too. It will take time to feel better, but sometime the pain will fade and the deep joys you shared with Sammy will be what you remember most...

Fran


----------



## gizmoandloki

Oh gosh, I am so sorry for the loss of your Sammy. I sure he knows how much you loved him, he sounded lovely. Sending Big hugs your way x


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your story had me in tears  we all understand here how our fur babies get into our hearts. Hugs for you and your wife. Run free sweet Sam <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890

:sad2I am sooo soo sorry about Sammy. Thank you for taking the time to share him with us in your story...So many of us here share in your sadness, for we have (and many of us, still) feel it over our own losses.....

Hugs to you and your family....


----------



## Marcia

Oh, I know how much pain this must be causing!! I am SO sorry for your loss of Sammy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Leazie

Godspeed over the Bridge dear Sammy. You were a cherished cat and it sounds like he returned that love cementing an extraordinary relationship.

I hope that you and your wife are starting to feel a little better as the shock wears off. I know that the bereavement period can hang around for a very long time (My Molly passed in Jan. 2013 and it can still stop me in my tracks when I think about it)

Gentle hugs to both of you.


----------



## CatMonkeys

I am so sorry for your loss. Don't blame yourself, it sounds like you were a wonderful caretaker to him and loved him very much.


----------



## MTTS88

Thank all for the many kind thoughts. I appreciate it and am trying to let go of some of my guilt. 

He's got a very specific ode to Sammy spot in our curio and I'll be carrying his memory for my entire life. He was a perfect cat, gentle and sweet as they come. 

Thank you all again so much!


----------



## MTTS88

Can't help but think of the lil guy all the time. 

Sammy, I really hope I get to see you again. I love you lil Mr.


----------



## soccergrl76

I am so sorry about Sammy. He knew that you loved him dearly. Don't feel like you weren't looking out for him. It was an accident & could have happened to anyone. I hope you can remember all of the good moments & routines that you shared. He was a beautiful cat & was lucky to have you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MTTS88

Been thinking alot about sammy lately. He's been gone way too long already but I will never stop thinking about him. Greatest cat I've ever had, best friend a dude could ask for. He was a gentlemen and a huge ham. 

Holidays aren't the same without you lil bud! 

Love you


----------



## 10cats2dogs

They take a part of our heart when they go...
They leave a part of theirs to fill it...

In this Dance of light and shadows...
called life...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Some cats take a huge chunk of our hearts with them. He was well loved and had a wonderful life with you. Im so sorry and my heart goes out to you. Cyber hugs to you and your wife (((())))


----------

